# Great Old Cars



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The *Cars of Dreams* Museum is located in the Village Shoppes of North Palm Beach.[/FONT]
.


----------



## oldman (Jan 29, 2015)

I have heard of this place, but never visited it. So, I will add this to my "to-do" list.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice Ken!  Thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2015)

Great old cars, Ken. Thanks.


----------

